# Jar Dating Assistance



## LegalQueen (Oct 8, 2013)

I got this jar today and it looks to me like a #193, however in the book there is no mention of the word 'MASON' on the jar.  It's a HG aqua jar.  the 'N' in mason is slightly ghosted


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 8, 2013)

picture #2


----------



## LegalQueen (Oct 8, 2013)

pic #3


----------



## timmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Very cool looking jar for sure! RB 10 maybe a 234 or maybe 234-12 or 234-17. I'm sure some of the the big guns will chime in! A pic outside in natural sunlight would be cool!


----------



## coreya (Oct 8, 2013)

I'ts a # 234. and nice crude jar[][]


----------



## Stacy (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Jar Dating Assistance*


----------



## Stacy (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Jar Dating Assistance*

•Pontil marks and indented rings found in the bottom of the jar : It means that it was hand finished by a glass blower. These marks will usually be found on jars made before 1858, although a few were made after that time. 
•Seams also help determine the age of your jar: Seams that go all the way up the jar indicate it was machine made, probably after 1915. 
•Purple jars (the color is the result of sun exposure to the manganese dioxide in the glass) were made prior to World War I because during the war manganese dioxide, which was scarce, was replaced by selenium.

Read more: www.food.com/bb/viewtopic.zsp?t=353498 <Relinked>


----------



## coreya (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Jar Dating Assistance*

The mark on the bottom is NOT a pontil but a valve mark made by the machine that made it, the 234 series was early 1900's to 1910


----------

